# Custom White Decals



## Odinkarr (Jul 30, 2020)

I am looking for a company that can print some custom decals for me with WHITE INK. I know of a few shops on Etsy or elsewhere that will print decals, but I need these decals printed in white ink to go on a dark blue F4-U Corsair. Any recommendations would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2020)

I haven't looked at prices
Flightline Graphics - Custom Paint Masks & Decals
Bedlam Creations - Creators of custom waterslide decals for guitars, miniatures, models, and more!
Kadee - The Coupler People


----------



## TheAircraftBuilder (Jul 30, 2020)

If you had an inkjet printer of your own you could possibly go down the DIY route. I had a build for someone where a printers wanted £30+ for a set of custom printed decals. I went out and bought a cheap printer, some white waterslide paper and a rattle-can of clear sealer for less than this quote. 

You can draw them up in quite a few programs and the results are pretty good. Use a semi-decent grade of waterslide paper and the colour is pretty solid even on flat black surfaces. You effectively skip the need to 'print white' by having a white decal paper to start with. 

See thumbnails. 






Might be worth a look if you possibly aim to get a few custom decals done (the costs can stack up scarily quickly after a few builds).


----------



## uhebeisen (Aug 6, 2020)

I have sent my drawings either to DrawDecal (US) or to the Druckeronkel (Germany), both can print white.
Greg from DrawDecal is using a technique called Digital Silk. Jochen from Druckeronkel offers two types of printing techniques (UV-Druck and Eco-Solvent). To get a perfect white I let my decals print using UV-Druck.


----------



## R Leonard (Aug 6, 2020)

You might want to look into dry transfers such as
model airplane dry transfers - Google Shopping
Model railroaders have used dry transfers for a long, long time. I remember them in stock in a hobby shop where I worked in the late 1960's.
I believe there are some outfits that will do custom sheets, but, alas, no links at the moment.


----------



## pgf_666 (Aug 14, 2020)

Odinkarr said:


> I am looking for a company that can print some custom decals for me with WHITE INK. I know of a few shops on Etsy or elsewhere that will print decals, but I need these decals printed in white ink to go on a dark blue F4-U Corsair. Any recommendations would be much appreciated. Thank you.



One other work-around that might do you--I used it on an all Black night-fighter some years back, with a color laser printer; the fiddly bit is to get a perfect match to your Sea Blue Dark paint.....

I used a sheet of White decal paper (specified for laser printers), and printed the Black arias, right to the panel lines, plus a little margin, The panel was painted Gloss Whitw. the unmarked surfaces, Gloss Black; apply; truim to panel lines, varnish. I couldn't tell which was which if I hadn't already known.

Your swear-words may vary....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

